# Nce pro cab



## ferrequinologist1 (Aug 27, 2013)

To All: I am having difficulty formating the NCE PRO CAB with the NCE POWER CAB. Have tried the suggestions from NCE but nothing works. What I am trying to do is assign a locomotive from the POWER CAB to the PRO CAB. Any suggestions are welcome. Yours, Elvin Howland/E. St. Louis Rail Group Layout


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum.

I'm totally no help on NCE decoders but there are "Forum
members who can help you. Hope one comes around soon.

But I couldn't pass up noting you are also from Jacksonville...and
I'm also intrigued by the E. St. Louis Rail group mention. Is it
a model RR club up there?

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yahoo has an NCE users group. Someone there could probably help you.
http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/NCE-DCC/info


----------

